# Fibro Myalgia Syndrome



## Guest (Nov 16, 1999)

I have been suffering from FMS for the last 12 years. I have read that this can be caused by lack of magnesium in the body. I started on wheat grass juice therapy 2 months ago & there is a distinct improvement in the symptoms.I would like to know that are there any other similar experiences in this regard. Any known cures?????????


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have been tested by a naturopath for vitamin and mineral deficencies in my system but everything hs come up normal. My fibro started after I was hiking in the mountains of Tahoe and was bitten by something that gave me symptoms very much like Lyme Disease, although I tested neg. for that disease. It took almost 2 years of doctors and tests before a fibro diagnosis ws handed to me.If the magnesiums sups work, fantastic! No known causes, no known cures. And 75% of the time our doctors and families don't even believe we are sick!Best of luck to you


----------

